# Rockin' Down The Highway - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Doobie Brothers Classic - i hope this video may help in learning this great song....thanks for watching! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-YQWRt2Ejw


----------

